# Canadian RRSP | Form 8938 | Part I, or PartII?



## johnny_canuck (5 mo ago)

So, one single solitary Canadian RRSP account. No disbursements at all. No deposits, no trades. No anything.

Looking at the IRS 8938 (for the first time - see dual-citizen | FBAR | foreign retirement account). Already have some basic questions -- but one key starting point query. 

Given that the RRSP is a retirement account, which I gather the IRS considers a foreign trust of some sort (albeit with some nuance, since 'Canada' and 'RRSP' seems to get some sort of special dispensation), I'm immediately stumped by the contrast between Part I (is an RRSP a 'Foreign Deposit and/or Custodial Account' - and if so, which one?), or is an RRSP a 'Part II Other Foreign Asset'?

Pretty sad when even the basic starting point for the form is vague. At least to me.


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

johnny_canuck said:


> So, one single solitary Canadian RRSP account. No disbursements at all. No deposits, no trades. No anything.
> 
> Looking at the IRS 8938 (for the first time - see dual-citizen | FBAR | foreign retirement account). Already have some basic questions -- but one key starting point query.
> 
> ...


Going by the 2014 instruction form, it looks like RRSPs should be reported under “Other Foreign Asset” (this is explained in the 2014 instructions for Form 8938 because that year another reporting form, Form 8891, was discontinued).


----------

